# Cleaning tracks



## mark olmstead (Jul 12, 2012)

What is the best way to clean track on ho scale . I have code 83 from atlas . I used alchol pads to cean with a soft rag as well . But i still get lots of dirt on it . My layout is in the garage on a pulley system so i can back the truck in with the layout up in the air and pull it down when i want to play or design some more. Should i use something else or kept what i have and do more of this ? Having problems with a 0-4-0 matura train stops and gos. But the other trains kept on running with no problem at all why? Cleaned tracks / wheels / inspected track / feeder wires . Darn this steam loco gives me fitts with it . Had it cleaned by a local train dealer here but runs great on there track . Whats up with this ? Please help like to kept this small steam train if possable


----------



## michael cuneo (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi mark these mantua engines are great for finding bad spots on rail joiners because power is picked up by the engine pos and tender neg. is the engine stopping at a rail joint between engine and tender? I found bad spots on my layout early into building it run engine at a slow speed and see where it stops good luck.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Mark

As Michael said, your Mantua is picking up power differently, likely, 
than your other locos. Because of that, it is more sensitive to
slight 'faults' in tracks. You know the loco is OK since it
runs right on HS tracks. So that indicates that there is
a track problem. Run it slowly to a point where it stops
or pauses. There is a problem. Maybe a loose joiner. Sometimes
you just have to solder them. Maybe there's glue or other
matter on the rail. And if on a turnout, you'll probably find it's
losing contact on or near the frog. In some cases, the actual
weight of the loco can shift the rails so they lose electrical
contact at a joiner. 

Your layout is subjected to a lot environmental effects because
of it's location. That would mean even more track maintenance.
And, especially, joiners could be fouled by corrosion from the garage air.

Hang in there. We've all experienced these frustrations. But the
answer is there for you to find.

Don


----------



## mark olmstead (Jul 12, 2012)

*cleaning track*

found out what the problem was . if i pulled the tender car toward me we have electric contact on the rails and it runs around the track good. now need to find how to kept it run around without breaking anything . thanks guys for your input


----------



## toasty (Oct 16, 2013)

any pics? i would love to see it.


----------

